# Nicknames for trades



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

I'll start:

Tinbanger - Sheet metal worker


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Sparky = electrician


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

elec-chicken - obvious
knuckle dragger - iron worker


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Attic rat- HVAC man.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Turd hurder-plumber
Hockeyologist-plumber
drain surgeon-plumber


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Master of Disaster - Handyman


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

@[email protected]#@*@^&#!!!*()@#^@*(!)(#&&!!!! handman


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

hey ron-WTF!!!!!!!!!! PLUMBER-TURD BUSTER


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

leak1 said:


> hey ron-WTF!!!!!!!!!! PLUMBER-TURD BUSTER


I did not say that one, that was RSP


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Yes i most confess. I was the second gunman on the grassy nole.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

And I Thought We Were Buddies-pimpinole


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Scumbag = General Contractor








(sorry, couldn't resist):icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Useless Middle Man-gc


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

there you guys go again!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Plumber with his brains knocked out = Heat man


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

wood butcher-carpenter
:hammer:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

pooper scooper = port-a-potty guy


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Toilet Jockey = Drain Cleaner
Local drunk = Handy Man
Ka Ka sucka = Porta potty guy
Sparky = Electriction
Know it all hack = GC
Up here? Plumber = Sweaty


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

foreskin = foremen :whistling2:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> foreskin = foremen :whistling2:


:laughing: good one


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Tinknocker = sheetmetal worker
nail banger = carpenter
wire puller = electrician
"He's got a roofer's card" = jack of all trades (covers everything)
rocker = drywall installer
groutboy = tile setter


----------



## Va. Plumber (Dec 8, 2008)

toolboy=helper


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

sanitary engineer


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

plunger- apprentice plumber


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Prison *****= apprentice


----------



## Hyper Piper (Nov 29, 2008)

Left nut rider = apprentice


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

I saw this in a sh*tter one time:

"Convict minus time served = drywaller"


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

cop= ex cab driver. :laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> I did not say that one, that was RSP


Ron, you bus driver!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:laughing:


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Scott K said:


> I saw this in a sh*tter one time:
> 
> "Convict minus time served = drywaller"


 LOL:laughing:


----------



## bob young (May 4, 2009)

*Pimp*



Scott K said:


> I'll start:
> 
> Tinbanger - Sheet metal worker


pipefitter working with brazer = PIMP


----------

